# Rochester NY July 29 Preparing your hives for Winter - Mike Griggs



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

July 29, 7-9p Rochester Beekeepers; "Christmas in July or Preparing your Hives for Winter", Mike Griggs, entomologist IPM Unit ARS-USDA, past President of the Eastern Apicultural Society (EAS); A look at wintering history and talk about proactive winter preparation.
Free, but donations accepted

Rochester Beekeepers
249 Highland Ave, Rochester, New York 14620


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Next Monday.

Get your hives in shape before Fall!


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Tomorrow night!


----------

